# IPHA Swis Stainless Steel Pod Kit 300mAh



## Timwis (30/12/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Swis Stainless Steel Pod Kit from IPHA. The Swis Stainless Steel Pod Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Peter from IPHA.

http://www.iphavape.com/product/detail.html?id=2

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/IPHA...d-Kit.html





Introduction

The Swis from IPHA is the first Stainless Steel pod device and is a masterpiece of style (in my opinion). It comes in shiny and matte finishes and has a PVD colour process finish which is the same that is used on the iPhone XS which has an iridescent nature changing colour in different lights. The Swis is an extremely low powered device giving a constant 5.5w and has a standby current of less than 15μA so the 300mAh battery gives plenty of life. The other feature of the device and one that will get people talking is the pods are interchangeable with the Juul but unlike Juul pods the Swis pods are refillable.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In the Box



 

Contents:

1x Swis Mod
1x Swis Pod
1x Charge Cable
1x User Manual
1x Cleaning Fabric



 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Swis came in clear plastic case packaging with the device sitting proudly on show and if you look this good on view is where you should be. Like the device itself presentation of how everything is packed within the casing is impeccable a real effort has been made to give the right impression, this is a quality product. The device is an elongated pill shape with very rounded edges, the device's outer casing is in two parts the bottom battery section and the top section that can be pulled off, it's a nice tight fit and pulling it off feels like pulling the sheath off a long bladed knife (sound effect included). The top and battery section when fitted together have a joint on the diagonal and on the top we have "IPHA" printed also on the diagonal along the edge, below "IPHA" but on the bottom section we have a little LED indicator light. On one side of the top we can see a small hole to allow air to the internal pod and the top of the top section has a small slot to allow the vape to enter your mouth. Everything else including the micro USB port is hidden from view underneath the top section allowing the device to have a classy look to it in all finishes. I received the Shiny Blue version that does attract some fingerprints but not as bad as i expected from the shiny surface and the supplied polishing cloth does it's job well. The build quality trumps the other pod devices i have looked at and is made of food grade Stainless Steel, it is a nice small ergonomic size and just looks so acceptable. The other colours available are Shiny SS, Shiny Gray, Shiny Black, Matte Gray, Matte Black and Matte Blue.









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Swis Specs and Features:

Size: 21 x 10.6 x 116mm
Battery Capacity: 300mAh
E-juice Capacity: 0.7ml
Output Wattage Constant: 5.5W
Input Voltage: 3.3-4.2V
Resistance of Pre-installed Pod: 1.6ohm(best used with nic-salt e-juice)
Charging Port: Micro-USB
The First Stainless Steel Pod Kit in the World
Food-grade Stainless Steel Body
PVD Colour Process, the same as iPhone XS
Fingerprint-proof Surface
Advanced Pod Detecting Functions
Circuit Protection Functions
Power Capacity Indication Function
Static Current less than 15μA
Colours: Shiny SS, Shiny Gray, Shiny Black, Shiny Blue, Matte Gray, Matte Black, Matte Blue





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Pod

The pod is a small rectangular affair that has a removable transparent cover both ends. One cover is quite loose and is just to give protection to the contacts before use, the other cover has 2 holes in the top to allow vaper to pass and can be pulled off revealing a central hole on the pod that will feed the 2 holes already described. Also with the cover off you can see the top of the pod is a silicone piece with the mentioned hole central, this silicone piece can be pulled off revealing two fill ports and allows you to look down the chimney. Filling really is best done with a needle nosed bottle as the fill ports are not the biggest and fill carefully as the pod holds just 0.7ml of liquid. Once filled the silicone piece can be fitted back in place which bungs both fill ports, then put the cover back on. The pod is 1.6ohm and uses cellucotton, unfortunately you are only supplied with one pod, 2 would of been better and also no spare silicone piece that bungs the juice port (this could easily be lost), the inclusion of a needle nosed bottle would of also have been a nice touch



 

 


 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Fitting Pod In Swiss

As mentioned the bottom of the pod comes with a cover that needs removing this reveals 2 contacts and a central slot that allows suction from your draw to pass down to the slots that lead to the membrane switch inside the device. When looking inside the device you can see the spring loaded contacts and slots that lead to the membrane switch, also looking inside the sides there is a rail each side and a ball bearing catch towards the top, the pod slides into place snugly but only fitting the right way gives a satisfying click as it locks in place and the LED lights up White for 2 seconds to indicate the pod is correctly fitted.



 

 

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Using The Swis

The Swis is draw activated and has no physical button so the device can't be turned off but goes into standby using very little power. You simply take a draw and the device fires. The device does give battery status indication via the little LED, when the light is White the battery is between 50% and 100%, when it lights Blue it's between 20% and 50%, when the battery lights Red the battery is below 20% finally when the device is at 0% it flashes Red 5 times. The Swis also has all the safety features you would expect which are indicated by the device giving a little light show of going through all 3 colours twice.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Protections

Battery overcharge protection
Battery low-voltage protection
USB over-voltage protection
Short circuit protection
Over time protection





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



My Experience Using The Swis

Not being a Juul user i couldn't try Juul pods in the device or try the Swis pod in the Juul so if that's what interests you i apologise but all i can say is the pods are definitely interchangeable. I only use pods in certain circumstances where vaping time will be limited so i use nic salts to get enough nicotine to see me through. I have had the device a good couple of weeks only using on a few occasions due to what i have already explained but did use it for the whole of Christmas Day when i was somewhere i would only be able to grab the occasional vape and the Swis served me well. Fair enough i didn't give the Swis masses of use but in my time using it i only needed to fill it twice and charge just once, both juice and battery efficiency is impressive. 5.5w i didn't even think this low wattage would even produce vaper and of course it doesn't give loads but i was quite surprised. The draw is quite a tight MTL, i would say ideal for most people that are coming off cigarettes but i prefer a more airy MTL and found you can take the top of the device and vape direct from the top of the pod for a more airy vape. The other advantage to using the device with the top off is being able to see the juice level, if using with the top fitted then it needs pulling off to check your e-liquid level. The flavour again is very good for a pod device, it didn't blow me away but more than acceptable, while charging the device does support pass-through but the cable is quite short.



 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Final Thoughts

A real double whammy as a gift for someone wanting to come off cigarettes, serving as both an effective smoking alternative and stylish looking gift. As well as new vapers their are many Juul users out there that will be interested in both using their Juul pods in this stylish device and using the refillable Swis pods in their Juul, you never can tell for certain but to me this looks a winner!





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Likes

Very good build quality
Stainless Steel
Very stylish
Good choice of glossy and matte finishes
Stealthy
Ergonomic
PVD colour process
Efficient with e-liquid
Efficient with battery life
Ideal for high nic and nic salts
Pod refillable
Pod transparent
Interchangeable with Juul pods
Polishing cloth included
Vape with top fitted (tight MTL)
Vape with top off (airy MTL)
Good battery status indication
Multiple protections
Good flavour from supplied pod
Constant 5.5w output
Standby current less than 15μA
Well presented in packaging

Cons

No spare pod
Fill ports silicone bung could easily be lost (no spare)
Only small nozzles suitable for ports
Short USB cable
If using with lid fitted the lid needs removing to check juice level.





I would once again like to thank Peter from IPHA for supplying the Swis Stainless Steel Pod Kit for the purpose of this review.

http://www.iphavape.com/product/detail.html?id=2

The IPHA is available from Heaven Gifts

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/IPHA...d-Kit.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 1


----------

